# APS-H lenses?



## Quasimodo (Mar 15, 2012)

I read an article about the new 1DX and the author argued that we'll likely won't see anymore releases of the 1.3 crop format. (http://www.akam.no/artikler/rekordknuseren/102914) That may be true or not, but what caught my eye is his comment that this means that Canon has to redesign some of their lenses that were initially designed for the APS-H format.... 

Have any of you ever heard of a APS-H optimized lens in the Canon lineup? I surely have not.

Sorry if this has been discussed in another thread here before, but I searched for it, but could not find any reference.


----------



## rmhowie (Mar 15, 2012)

I think the 16-35mm f/2.8L II lens would fall into this category. Looking at the sharpness test at DPReview, it's great to the corners of an APS-H sensor but falls off at the full frame corners. 

I remember reading on LensTip that this lens was aimed at photojournalists in combination with the APS-H 1D Mark III that came out at the same time.


----------



## drummstikk (Mar 15, 2012)

Clearly there are no lenses that cover the APS-H image circle, but not the full-frame image circle. So the only way a lens might be "optimized" for APS-H would be to make the optics sharper in the center. But if you think about it, most lenses perform best in the center and taper off (even if only slightly) out toward the edges. This is especially true of wide zooms. 

It seems to be be more correct to say that APS-H is designed to use the best part of the lens than to say any lens is optimized for APS-H.


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you both. It makes sense that lenses are in lack of better words "optimized" in this sense for APS-H format, given that some of the inherent challenges lenses have on a FF camera are obliterated to a larger extent on these type of bodies. Photozone operates with two types of tests; FF and APS-C, but I have not seen tests on APS-H. 

The authors claim was that there was lenses made specifically for these bodies, which seemed strange to me, although of course the lenses perform better the bigger crop you get, although you loose more and more on the wide end.


----------

